# CSL 6008 - Suche Möglichkeiten zur Kühlung.



## wwtom (10. August 2016)

*CSL 6008 - Suche Möglichkeiten zur Kühlung.*

Hallo Leute,

seit etwa einem halben Jahr besitze ich nun einen CSL PC, der natürlich auch in einem CSL Gehäuse (6008) sitzt.
Als ich ihn das erste mal auseinander genommen habe ist mir sofort aufgefallen, dass die Grafikkarte mit den Lüftern auf den Boden gerichtet ist und sich auch nur wenige cm von diesem befindet.
Dieser besitzt keine Löcher, also heizt sich meine Grafikkarte ständig bis fast 100°c auf.
Nun möchte ich etwas daran ändern.
Von Werk an besitzt das Gehäuse 3 mögliche Plätze für Lüfter: Vorne, links und hinten, und natürlich noch einen Prozessorlüfter
Hinten ist bereits ein 9cm Lüfter installiert. Dieser pustet Luft raus, während der CPU Lüfter die Luft aus dem kleinen Gitterfenster an der linken Seite so gut es eben geht anzieht.
Vorne würde, merkwürdig montiert, ein 12 cm Lüfter hinpassen und an die Seite.. Ich weiß es nicht. Es gibt ein Gitter, dass etwa 11,5 cm breit ist, passt da ein 12 er hin? Sonst halt ein 9er.
Die Frage wäre, ob ein Lüfter an der Seite überhaupt Sinn macht, da sich dort bereits 2 Lüfter in der Nähe befinden.
Der an der Front hingegen sollte definitiv da sein, da er als einziger auf Grund seiner tiefen Lage einigermaßen die Grafikkarte erreicht.
Welchen Lüfter sollte ich wie rum einbauen?

Da mir langweilig war, hab ich einen wunderschönen Plan meines Pcs gemalt


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. August 2016)

*AW: CSL 6008 - Suche Möglichkeiten zur Kühlung.*

Das Kühlkonzept ist nicht so grotten schlecht, weil das Netzteil auch Luft aus dem Gehäuse zieht. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ein zusätzlicher vorderer 120mm Lüfter wäre aber Gold wert, Ich würde bei 120mm einen Noctua nehmen.
Mit dem hier macht man nie etwas falsch, Anschluss am Mainboard hast Du nicht? Wird nur ein kleines MicroATX sein:
Noctua NF-S12B redux-1200 PWM 120mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

An der Seite sollte ein schmaler Lüfter auch noch passen und er wird auch die Grafikkarte kühler pusten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dieser Lüfter ist nur 15mm breit, sehr leise und hat einen sehr hohen Luftstrom, Vielleicht passt er ...
Prolimatech Ultra Sleek Vortex 12 schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## wwtom (11. August 2016)

*AW: CSL 6008 - Suche Möglichkeiten zur Kühlung.*

Vielen Dank
Kann ich irgendwo ran erkennen, ob die 3 oder 4 pins haben?
Und welche Modelle, die es auf Amazon gibt, wären empfehlenswert?
Die dünnen gibt es da beispielsweise nicht.

Also muss ich ein Y-Kabel kaufen?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. August 2016)

*AW: CSL 6008 - Suche Möglichkeiten zur Kühlung.*

Du must Dir Dein Mainboard anschauen. Am besten machst Du eine Foto vom Innenleben, dann sehen wir schon, welches Mainboard das ist. Steht in der Regel groß drauf, wird aber von der Grafikkarte verdeckt sein. CSL wird ein MSI MikroATX Mainboard mit H81 Chipsatz verbaut haben, dazu einen i5-4460, oder ist es was anderes?  Die haben in der Regel einen CPU-4-PIN Anschluss und einen 3-PIN Gehäuselüfter Anschluss, der über die Chipsatztemperatur funktioniert. Alternativ kann man die Lüfter fest mit 5,7, oder 12V  anschließen, das geht über das Netzteil immer.

Ich vermute so ein Mainboard, das nutzten sie länger (ich schaue mir deren Rechner hin und wieder an, für Empfehlungen im Forum, aber es wird immer schlechter....)
MSI H81M-E34 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Der hintere Lüfter muss ja auch irgendwo angeschlossen sein. Ist dessen Drehzahl fest, oder verändert die sich mit der Last? Da könnte man mit Y-Adaptern dran, die gibt es ab 0,99€. Ideal bei einem Y-Adapter ist es immer, wenn man gleiche Lüfter dran hängt, weil die Kennlinien der Lüfter sehr unterschiedlich sind. Es funktionieren aber auch unterschiedliche Lüfter, im Zweifel geht man dann Kompromisse in der Regelung ein.

Warum muss es Amazon sein? Ich mag den Laden nicht. Gerade bei sowas einfach zu teuer,  Wenn Du Versandkosten sparen willst, ist doch ein Conrad Elektonik immer in der Nähe. Die Preise sind ohne Versand in Ordnung.


----------



## wwtom (11. August 2016)

*AW: CSL 6008 - Suche Möglichkeiten zur Kühlung.*

Der PC besitzt ein H81M-P.
Meines Wissens hat es sogar einen 4 Pin Anschluss für den Gehäuselüfter.
Die Frage war aber eher, wieviele Pins die von dir genannten Lüfter besitzen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. August 2016)

*AW: CSL 6008 - Suche Möglichkeiten zur Kühlung.*

Ja, ich habe von denen auch einen drei Jahre alten Rechner mit H81M-P33-V2, der hatte einen 4-PIN Anschluss fürs Gehäuselüfter und einen 3-PIN. Der 4-PIN Gehäuseanschluss ist aber "gefakt", das ist nur ein spannungsgeregelter, die 3-PIN Anschluss gibt ungeregelt 12V ab. Darum wirst Du um Y-Adapter nicht drum rum kommen.

Von wegen Amazon, schau einfach was sie haben und Frage. Wieviel Geld willst Denn ausgeben? Es gibt auch günstige erträgliche. Mit BeQuiet, Noctua, Noiseblocker machst Du erstmal nix falsch. Wegen eines Lüfters an der Seite musst Du schauen, wieviel Platz zur Grafikkarte ist. In den gestanzten Gehäuselöchern kann man Lüfter mit Gummientkoppern befestigen, die hat Noctua oft beiliegen:


----------



## wwtom (11. August 2016)

*AW: CSL 6008 - Suche Möglichkeiten zur Kühlung.*

Also ist es mit dem Mainboard nicht möglich die Lüfter nach Last anzupassen?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. August 2016)

*AW: CSL 6008 - Suche Möglichkeiten zur Kühlung.*

Doch, doch, doch...
Spannungsgeregelt ist völlig in Ordnung. Mit 4-PIN Lüftern machst Du nichts falsch, dann hältst Du Dir die Option offen, sie parallel zum CPU-Lüfter zu betreiben, oder mit dem Gehäuselüfteranschluss. Die Regelweite ist nur anderes. Die CPU-Lüfter sind von 0-100% PWM regelbar, die Spannungsgeregelten nur von 50%-100%, also ca. 6V-12V, aber das reicht völlig

Ich korrigiere und ergänze die Texte immer, lies weiter oben auch noch mal....

Für die Seite kann man sowas nehmen, die haben so praktische kleine blaue Gummibefestigungselemente zum Einstecken in die ausgestanzten Löcher /Wenn Du 25mm Platz zur Grafikkarte hat. Aber fang mit einem Lüfter vorne an, das wird viel bringen. Leider gibt es den nicht mit niedrigerer Drehzahl, 1000U/min als Minimaldrehzahl ist zu laut
Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentFan XLP Rev. 3.0 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Was hast Du für ein Netzteil drin? Das Originale "CSL-Netzteil", oder aufgerüstet zu einem BeQuiet? Denn ein BeQuiet wäre ruhig, die anderen so lala...


----------



## wwtom (11. August 2016)

*AW: CSL 6008 - Suche Möglichkeiten zur Kühlung.*

Vielen Dank für die ganze Hilfe.
Die Grafikkarte befindet sich jedoch etwas unter dem Gitter, weswegen selbst größere Lüfter ohne Probleme helfen sollten, dann jedoch weniger die Grafikkarte kühlen.
Aber was soll man machen.
CSL hat bereits einen Arctic F9 Silent eingebaut; Spricht etwas dagegen den PC einfach mit 2 F12 Silent aufzurüsten?
Dagegen sprechen würde vermutlich die Befestigung ab Gitter

Ein BeQuiet, hab da extra drauf geachtet.

Und Amazon ist einfacher mit Garantie, Rücknahme und ich muss mich nicht bewegen . Sind die Preisunterschiede denn wirklich so groß?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. August 2016)

*AW: CSL 6008 - Suche Möglichkeiten zur Kühlung.*

Dann könnte man probieren, aus der Seite Luft abzusaugen, also von innen nach außen zu blasen. Dann wird zumindest die warme Luft der Grafikkarte abgesaugt. Wäre einen Versuch wert. Dann nimmt man für die beiden Lüfter hinten und an der Seite eine feste Spannung von 5 oder 7V, dann bleiben sie ruhig und hängt den vorderen Lüfter an die Gehäuseregelung, so als Möglichkeit. BeQuiet Lüfter haben immer so praktische Adapter dabei:

be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM 120mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
siehe Bild 4 den Adapter mit 5,7, und 12V, den kann man mit den praktischen Befestigungselementen ebenso ideal in den ausgestanzten Löchern des Seitenteils befestigen.


----------



## wwtom (11. August 2016)

*AW: CSL 6008 - Suche Möglichkeiten zur Kühlung.*

Okay, ziemlich teuer, aber was macht man nicht alles.
Der passt dann aber auch sicher,  denn das Gitter ist ein wenig kleiner als 12 cm?

Und das mit dem gefakten Anschluss hab ich nicht ganz verstanden. Macht es also keinen Sinn an diesem ein 4 Pin Lüfter zu verwenden?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. August 2016)

*AW: CSL 6008 - Suche Möglichkeiten zur Kühlung.*



wwtom schrieb:


> Der passt dann aber auch sicher,  denn das Gitter ist ein wenig kleiner als 12 cm?


Der Lochabstand der Lüfter ist 105mm, einfach mal ausmessen, ob da eine Aussparung passt, kommt auf den Millimeter nicht an, die Befestigungspins bei BeQuiet sind sehr dünn.



wwtom schrieb:


> Und das mit dem gefakten Anschluss hab ich nicht ganz verstanden. Macht es also keinen Sinn an diesem ein 4 Pin Lüfter zu verwenden?


Es ist die Technik von 3-PIN Anschlüssen, aber sie nutzen einen 4-PIN Anschluss, warum auch immer. Nein, ein 4-PIN Lüfter ist nicht notwendig, wenn man an den Anschluss geht nicht, aber er ist dort genauso gut regelbar. Nutzt man aber die CPU.Anschluss mit 4-PIN und PWM-Steuerung, dann funktioniert dort nur der 4-PIN Lüfter. Ein 4-PIN Lüfter ist also an beiden Anschlüssen regelbar, ein 3-PIN Lüfter nur an einem der beiden. 

War das so verständlich?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. August 2016)

*AW: CSL 6008 - Suche Möglichkeiten zur Kühlung.*

Nachtrag: Wieviel möchtest Du denn ausgeben, es gibt auch günstigere gute Lüfter, die haben dann aber meistens weniger Zubehör. Noctua z.B: hat ganz tolle Spannungsreduktionsadapter und gleich einen y-Adapter mit drin, zumindest bei den teureren Modellen, nicht bei dem 11,-€ Ding....


----------



## wwtom (11. August 2016)

*AW: CSL 6008 - Suche Möglichkeiten zur Kühlung.*

Okay, Löcher im Abstand von 10,5cm sind definitiv vorhanden und das mit den Pins hab ich nun auch verstanden.

Also für die Vorderseite bleibt es der "Noctua NF-S12B" und für die Seite der "be quiet! Silent Wing 2"?

Kann man an den Adapter des be quiets zusätzlich den hinteren Lüfter hängen, oder brauch ich 2 Adapter mit einem Y-Kabel?

20€ für einen Lüfter finde ich eigentlich zu viel, aber wenn du meinst, dass sich das lohnt, dann ist das wohl okay


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. August 2016)

*AW: CSL 6008 - Suche Möglichkeiten zur Kühlung.*

An den Adapter kann man drei Lüfter hängen, einer bekommt dann 5V, dass ist wenig, einer bekommt 7V, das ist oft ein guter Kompromiss und 12V sind eigentlich immer laut. Man könnte z.B. den vermutlich nicht so guten Lüfter hinten an 5V hängen und den sehr guten BeQuiet Lüfter an 7V, dann ist Ruhe und Du hast ordentlich Abluft. Den vorderen Noctua hängt man dann an die Mainboardsregelung und regelt ihn. Ein Y-Adapter wäre aber sinnvoll, dann hast Du einfach mehr Freiheit in der Gestaltung. Nimm einen für 4-PIN, da kann man auch 3-PIN Lüfter dran hängen, andersherum oft nicht, wenn sie geschlossen sind.

Im Bios unter "Hardware Monitor" kann man dann frei die Drehzahl über der Temperatur regeln.

Hast Du überhaupt schon mal ein wenig an den vorhandenen Lüftern "gespielt", z.B. am Grafikkartenlüfter und am hinteren Gehäuselüfter? Ist da mehr Drehzahl drin? Grafikkartenlüfter kann man z.B. mit dem Programm Afterburner von MSI sehr gut regeln. Irgendwie ist es eine "Sünde", teure Lüfter zu kaufen und dann nicht zu regeln. Für 5V oder 7V kann man auch günstigere nehmen, aber dann fehlt halt wieder das Zubehöt. Ein Teufelskreis....


----------



## wwtom (11. August 2016)

*AW: CSL 6008 - Suche Möglichkeiten zur Kühlung.*

Ich habe bisher höchstens versucht alles über das Mainboard eigene Programm zu regeln.
Dieser erkennt den hinteren Lüfter jedoch nicht als steuerbar und der Cpu Lüfter läuft nach einem fertigen Plan.
Bei der Grafikkarte hab ich bisher nie etwas gefunden. Die AMD Treiber sind einfach schlecht und lassen kaum etwas ändern.
Klappt Afterburner denn auch, wenn die Grafikkarte nicht von MSI kommt?

Und nochmal zu dem Adapter. Ich habe gerade meinen PC geöffnet, um zu gucken, ob ich ein 12V Kabel habe.
Ich habe keines mit der Aufschrift 12 V gefunden. Dafür habe ich jede Menge DVD und SATA Kabel...
Wo nach sollte ich ausschau halten?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. August 2016)

*AW: CSL 6008 - Suche Möglichkeiten zur Kühlung.*

Bevor Du jetzt 40,-€ in Lüfter steckst, probiere bitte aus, was mit der Grafkkartentemperatur passiert, wenn Du die Lüfter auf maximal stellst. Mach das mal im Bios.
Und dann würde ich immer zuerst mit einem vorderen Lüfter anfangen, der sollte am meisten bringen. Ich kann Dir zum Testen auch einen billigen vorbeischicken, hab hier noch so Plunder rum fliegen. Zum Testen taugt auch was lautes billiges, was man einfach mal mit 12V betreibt....

Das ist der Unterschied, wir hier haben alles rumfliegen und testen zuerst, bevor man etwas kauft. Einfach so 40,-€ ist schon viel Geld, ohne eine saubere Analyse. Betreib den Rechner z.B. mal  mit offenem Gehäuse und halt einen Ventilator von außen drauf. Vielleicht ist ja auch einfach der Kühler der Grafikkarte schlecht

Was hast Du überhaupt für eine Grafikkarte?



wwtom schrieb:


> Und nochmal zu dem Adapter. Ich habe gerade meinen PC geöffnet, um zu gucken, ob ich ein 12V Kabel habe.
> Ich habe keines mit der Aufschrift 12 V gefunden. Dafür habe ich jede Menge DVD und SATA Kabel...
> Wo nach sollte ich ausschau halten?


Die Adapter passen an Laufwerksanschlüsse. Ich weis natürlich nicht, welchers Netzteil Du hast. Ein Foto hilft darum immer, das zeigt z.B. auch die Netzteilbezeichung


----------



## wwtom (11. August 2016)

*AW: CSL 6008 - Suche Möglichkeiten zur Kühlung.*

Diese hier:
STRIX-R9390-DC3OC-8GD5-GAMING | Grafikkarten | ASUS Deutschland

Kann man die Grafikkarte im Bios anpassen?
Ich habe gerade Afterburner installiert und ein wenig rumprobiert.
Die Grafikkarte ist bereits ab 60% so laut, dass ich sie lieber nicht laufen lassen, da im Nebenzimmer jemand schläft.
Dafür kühlt sie schön, ich werde sie mal beim Gaming ausprobieren


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. August 2016)

*AW: CSL 6008 - Suche Möglichkeiten zur Kühlung.*

Das habe ich befürchtet, ja, an den Rechner erinnere ich mich. Den gab  es glaube ich für 699,-€ als minimal Preis. Das passt  nicht zum  Gehäuse, das geht nicht, da hat CSL "Mist" gebaut. Andererseits war der Rechner echt billig. Das darf mach nicht vergessen.

Aaaalso, zum einen ist die Karte nicht optimal, zum anderen hat die  extrem viel Abwärme, da machen in der Tat drei Lüfter Sinn. Dazu kannst  Du versuchen, die Spannung der Grafikkarte zu reduzieren, dann bleibt  sie kälter, auch den Takt kann man minimal reduzierne, dann bleibt sie  zumindest stabil in der Frequenz. Vermutlich wäre das sinnvollste,  anstatt 40,-€ in zwei Lüfter zu investieren, für 60,-€ eine gutes  Gehäuse mit drei Lüftern zu kaufen und ein gutes Netzteil. Ansonsten läuft es eher darauf hinaus, dass Du alle drei möglichen Lüfter mit 12V betreiben musst, um unter Volllast irgendwie zu guten Temperaturen zu kommen. Darum wäre eine Regelung über das Board für alle drei Lüfter sinnvoll.

Traust Du Dir zu, alles umzubauen? Sowas würde helfen.
Nanoxia Deep Silence 3 schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Nachtrag: Auch im Test mit optimalen Komponeten wurde sie im Gegensatz zu anderen Karten recht warm:
Drei Modelle der Radeon R9 390X im Test - Hardwareluxx


----------



## wwtom (11. August 2016)

*AW: CSL 6008 - Suche Möglichkeiten zur Kühlung.*

Wenn ich mir das Innenleben ansehe, muss ich sagen, dass ich froh bin sowas nicht selber zusammengebaut haben zu müssen, also eher nein.
Und ja, es war der für 699€.
87°? Da ist meine vllt 8-10° drüber


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. August 2016)

*AW: CSL 6008 - Suche Möglichkeiten zur Kühlung.*



wwtom schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir das Innenleben ansehe, muss ich sagen, dass ich froh bin sowas nicht selber zusammengebaut haben zu müssen, also eher nein.
> Und ja, es war der für 699€.
> 87°? Da ist meine vllt 8-10° drüber


Mit den Lüftern ist nicht so viel zu retten. 5-7 °C vielleicht, mit viel Glück. Ich ergänzte es oben, Da wird es nötig, dass die Lüfter mit höherer Drehzahl ordentlich Luft durch das Gehäuse pusten. Weiter musst Du die Grafikkarte optimieren, den Strang suche ich hier noch. Das Problem hatten viele. Da gab es was mit neuem Bios für die Karte und reduzierten Spannungen und andere Wräemeleitpaste. Ich suche schon, finde es aber nicht.

In dem Gehäuse wird es schwierig, eine R9-390  kühl zu halten, da müssen wir Arbeit rein stecken, aber behalte immer im Hinterkopf dass 699,-€ ein verdammt guter Preis war, darum gibt es Abstriche. Muss man jetzt etwas Nachdenken für ein gutes Konzept. Wohnst Du zufällig in der Nähe von Hannover?

Ich verabschiede mich erstmal ... Morgen geht es weiter ..


----------



## wwtom (11. August 2016)

*AW: CSL 6008 - Suche Möglichkeiten zur Kühlung.*

Okay, ich guck mal mit.

Ich wohne in der Nähe von Koblenz, was etwa 4 Stunden von Hannover entfernt ist, also eher nicht

Yep, es ist Zeit mal zu schlafen ^^


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. August 2016)

*AW: CSL 6008 - Suche Möglichkeiten zur Kühlung.*

Ja nee, ich wäre ja vorbei gekommen, aber die nächsten Wochen fahr ich nicht zum Ring, sonst wäre Koblenz auf dem Weg. Aber an Nordschleifen Wochenenden ist eh keine Zeit zum basteln...


----------



## iGameKudan (11. August 2016)

*AW: CSL 6008 - Suche Möglichkeiten zur Kühlung.*



wwtom schrieb:


> Bei der Grafikkarte hab ich bisher nie etwas gefunden. Die AMD Treiber sind einfach schlecht und lassen kaum etwas ändern.


Halte ich für ein Gerücht - hingehend Lüftersteuerung und Taktraten ist eher der NVidia-Treiber der richtig schlechte...
Da kannst du dahingehend nämlich garnix ändern. Bei AMD schon:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Du solltest trotzdem mal gucken, ob deine Strix R9 390 eine Spannungssenkung per MSI Afterburner erlaubt.


----------



## wwtom (11. August 2016)

*AW: CSL 6008 - Suche Möglichkeiten zur Kühlung.*

Ich muss ehrlich sagen, dass ich dieses Menü gerade zum ersten mal sehe.
Da habe ich mich wohl eindeutig getäuscht, von so etwas kann man bei NVIDEA wirklich nur träumen :o


----------



## iGameKudan (11. August 2016)

*AW: CSL 6008 - Suche Möglichkeiten zur Kühlung.*

Du solltest unten bei den Tray-Symbolen ein Zeichen bestehend aus  einigen roten Punkten haben, damit kriegst du das Menü geöffnet. 
Falls sich da ein anderes Fenster öffnet, solltest du auf jeden Fall mal ein Treiberupdate machen... 
-> AMD Grafiktreiber und Software


----------



## wwtom (11. August 2016)

*AW: CSL 6008 - Suche Möglichkeiten zur Kühlung.*

Das Problem war eher wie sehr das Menü mit den Einstellmöglichkeiten bei "Global OverDrive" versteckt war 
Danke Danke ^^


----------



## poiu (11. August 2016)

*AW: CSL 6008 - Suche Möglichkeiten zur Kühlung.*

Mal so eine Anmerkung, will hier keine mega Diskussion vom Zaun reißen aber CSL ist nicht dafür bekannt hochwertige NEtzteile zu verbauen.

Bei eine 390 sollte da mindestens was halbwegs brauchbares drin stcken


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. August 2016)

*AW: CSL 6008 - Suche Möglichkeiten zur Kühlung.*

Also, fassen wir zusammen:
*
Allgemein:*
- Das Gehäuse ist für die Grafikkarte alles andere als optimal: sinnvoll wäre ein neues Gehäuse, das nur als Vorabbemerkung
- Bitte schau nach dem Netzteil, es war glaube ich ein 600W BeQuiet System Power (S7) dass wäre erträglich, wenn auch nicht gut
- Versuch zuerst zu verstehen, wie Du im Bios die vorhandenen Lüfterkürven einstellst, dass ist Basis für später. Mit dem CPU-Lüfter fängst Du an und dann schau bitte, ob sich der vorhandene hintere Lüfter (der sollte 80mm oder 92mm haben) ebenso regeln lässt. Keine Ahnung, was es für ein Lüfter ist, ein paar Fotos vom Innenleben wäre ideal. 
*
Grafikkarten Optimierung:*
- Der erste Schritt ist die Optimierung der Karte, also drossel ein wenig die Frequenz und die Spannung. Die verlierst damit zwar minimal Maximalleistung, aber die Leistung ist dann zumindest immer da, aktuell drosselt bei 100°C die Karte zeitweise ihre Leistung stark und das bringt Ruckeln im Bild.
Programm: Afterburner - MSI Gaming Series  (Reiter "Download")
Da reduzierst dann die Core Voltage so weit wie möglich




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Lüfter: *
Du brauchst "ordentlich" Luftdurchsatz, wenn der Rechner auf Volllast läuft, denn Du musst irgendwas um 400W an Wärme abführen, und es soll nicht so laut wie ein Fön werden. Das wird immer mit gut hörbaren Strömungsgeräuschen verbunden sein. Feste Spannungen bringen darum nicht viel, denn wenn die Lüfter immer auf 12V laufen müssten, ist das keine Freude. Wirkliche "Silentlüfter" brauchst Du auch nicht, weil alleine schon Deine nicht entkoppelte Festplatte ein Grundgeräusch erzeugt, welches jedes minimale Lüfterschleifen im Idle übertönt, es reichen also günstige BeQuiet Pure Wing, denn ich hörte zwischen den Zeilen heraus, Du willst möglichst wenig ausgeben. Alle Lüfter werden über das Mainboard regelbar.

Lüfter vorne: 120mm Pure Wing 3-PIN, angeschlossen über einen Y-Adapter am Mainboard (4-PIN Gehäuselüfter, 3-PIN Adapter passt aber rein)
Lüfter Seite: 120mm Pure Wing 3-PIN, angeschlossen über einen Y-Adapter am Mainboard, zusätzlich vier kleine Gummientkoppler zur Befestigung im Seitenteil
Lüfter hinten: 92mm Schodow Wing 4-PIN, angeschlossen parallen zum CPU-Lüfter mit 4-PIN Y-Adapter

CPU-Kühler:
Zusätzlich würde ich einen besseren CPU-Kühler einbauen, der auch gleich seine Wärme nach hinten zum hinteren Lüfter befördert. Da Du meines Wissen keine Aussparung hinter dem Mainboard hast, muss es eine Befestigung  mit Push Pin (wie der originale Kühler) sein, da gibt es nur einen sinnvollen Kühler:
Cooler Master Hyper TX3i Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Der Warenkorb sähe dann so aus:
Maximal, mit CPU-Kühler und  neuem Lüfter für hinten: 50,-€
Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von

Minimal, nur ein Lüfter für vorne und der Seite mit Anschlusskabeln (muss dann min. ein 3-fach Adapter sein (bei Mindfactory gibt es nur einen 6-fachen), und alle drei Gehäuselüfter werden an den einen 4-PIN Mainboard-Gehäuselüfteranschluss angesteckt
Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von

Das als Diskussionsbasis, viel Spaß für die ersten "Arbeitspakete". Und mach bitte Fotos, gerade der Einbau des vorderen Lüfters kann trickreich werden, wenn z.B. die Frontplatte demontiert werden müsste. Außerdem ist noch nichgt klar, welches Mainboard Du genau hast. Ach die Güte des hintere Lüfter ist unklar, ebenso das Netzteil.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. August 2016)

*AW: CSL 6008 - Suche Möglichkeiten zur Kühlung.*

Nachtrag:_ (Anmerkung für die Moderation: Leider kann ich aktuell die Beiträge nicht ändern, es kommt  immer nur "Der Änderungstext ist zu kurz", werde ich ZAM melden)_

Zum Einstellen der Lüfterkurve musst Du beim Hochfahren des Rechner auf esc oder F11 drücken und dann ins Bios gehen. 
Dann klickst Du "Hardwaremonitor an, sieht dann so aus:

Es gibt dann je nach Mainboard unterschiedlich viele zu regelnde Lüfter, bei Dir sollten es genau zwei sein. Bitte testen. 
Du wirst "CPU1" und "System1" haben, und dann teste bitte vor dem bestellen von Lüftern, ob Du den aktuellen hinteren
Lüfter, der hoffentlich am Mainboard angeschlossen ist, regeln kannst. Wenn nicht, müssen wir anders vorgehen. Mein
MSI H81 Board konnte das aber.

Man kann dann einstellen und probieren. Die Einstellung für die CPU ist schon ganz solide, das passt so bei vielen Lüftern, 
einfach ausprobieren, lauschen wie laut es ohne Last und mit Last wird und wieder ausprobieren. Geht nicht anders, kann 
man aus der Ferne nicht definieren, was "richtig" ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wwtom (11. August 2016)

*AW: CSL 6008 - Suche MÃ¶glichkeiten zur KÃ¼hlung.*

Zuerst einmal die Fotos:
Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet

Und hier die Specs:
PC - CSL Speed 4627 (Core i5) Special Edition
Prozessor: Intel® Core i5-4460, 4x 3200 MHz 
Prozessorkühler: Silent-Kühler für Sockel 1155/1151/1150 
Mainboard (1150): ASUS H81M-P, Sockel 1150, Intel® H81 Chipsatz 
Arbeitsspeicher: 8192 MB DDR3-RAM, 1600 MHz 
1. Festplatte: 1000 GB, Seagate®/Toshiba/WD®, SATA 
Grafik: ASUS STRIX-R9390-DC3OC-8GD5-GAMING, AMD Radeon R9 390, 8192MB, DVI, HDMI, 3x DP 
Gehäuse: Modell CSL 6008 schwarz 
Netzteil: 500 Watt be quiet! Netzteil, 88% Effizienz, 80 PLUS Silber 
Soundkarte: onBoard HD Audio 7.1 
1. Laufwerk: 24x ASUS Multiformat DVD-Brenner
Extras: CSL Software-CD
Garantieerweiterung: 24 Monate Herstellergarantie [II]	

Den Rest gucke ich mir gleich an


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. August 2016)

*AW: CSL 6008 - Suche Möglichkeiten zur Kühlung.*

Netzteil ist damit ein 500W BeQuiet S7, ist in Ordnung, nicht berauschend, da alle Spannungen gruppenreguliert sind, aber schon viel besser als viele andere günstige.
Lüfter hinten ist dieser: Arctic F9 PWM (Rev. 2) (AFACO-090P2-GBA01) in Luftkuhlung: Lufter | heise online Preisvergleich

Nicht berauschend, aber den kann man als 4-PIN PWM Lüfter wunderbar parallel mittels Adapter an den CPU-Anschluss mitanschließen

Aha, ein Asus Mainboard ASUS H81M-P (90MB0KS0-M0ECY1) in Mainboards: Intel Sockel 1150 | heise online Preisvergleich
Dann müssen es 4-PIN Lüfter werden

Weitere Optimierung: Du hast nur einen RAM Riegel, da würde ein zweiter durchaus helfen. 16GB ist heute, gerade mit der R9-390
sehr hilfreich, die Geschwindigkeit würde sich verbessern, weil zwei RAM-Riegel parallel angesprochen würden. Solltest Du auf
Deine Wunschliste schreiben.


----------



## wwtom (11. August 2016)

*AW: CSL 6008 - Suche Möglichkeiten zur Kühlung.*

Lüfter ist der hier:
Arctic F9 Silent (ACFAN00026A) in Luftkuhlung: Lufter | heise online Preisvergleich
Hat auch nur 3 Pins

In den Bios habe ich keine Einstellmöglichkeiten zu den Lüfter abgesehen von "Turbo, Silent & Co" gesehen.
Aber von Asus kam dieses Programm mit  und es zeigt den hinteren Lüfter als nicht steuerbar:



Und ein Ramriegel steht schon seit Ewigkeiten auf meiner Einkaufsliste, hab aber bisher nicht gedacht, dass ich ihn wirklich brauche


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. August 2016)

*AW: CSL 6008 - Suche Möglichkeiten zur Kühlung.*

Kannst Du den 3-PIN Lüfter in Asus Bios regeln? Mache Mainboards erlauben beide Regelungsarten, oder läuft der Lüfter "stumpf" und ungeregelt mit 12V? Oder hörst Du unterschiede zwischen den Zuständen ohne Last und ein Spiel läuft?  Denn dann würde ich auch für hinten einen neuen Lüfter mit 4-PIN Anschluss bestellen, damit es im idle mit geringer Last leiser wird. Man wird "wahnsinnig" bei 12V...


----------



## wwtom (11. August 2016)

*AW: CSL 6008 - Suche Möglichkeiten zur Kühlung.*

Ich muss sagen der summt schön leise vor sich hin, nichts im Vergleich wenn die GraKa mal aufdreht ^^
Der verändert sich meines Wissens nicht


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. August 2016)

*AW: CSL 6008 - Suche Möglichkeiten zur Kühlung.*



wwtom schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen der summt schön leise vor sich hin, nichts im Vergleich wenn die GraKa mal aufdreht ^^


Ich will nur wissen, wie wir regeln können. Darum die Fragen. Der macht auch nur 1000U/min und hat mit 36qm/h einen sehr mäßigen Luftdurchsatz. Da wäre ein neuer schon hilfreich, um die Wärem aus dem Rechner zu bekommen

Zum Start könnte man hinten und vorne neue gute 4-PIN Lüfter nehmen, dazu einen Y-Adapter. Bist Du bei 20,-€. Einbau vorne wird trickreich, dazu muss die Front abgezogen werden. Ruf CSL an und lass Dir zum Gehäuse eine Anleitung senden. Die sind immer freundlich und hilfsbereit.

Vorschlag:
Lüfter hinten: be quiet! Shadow Wings SW1 PWM 92mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Lüfter vorne: be quiet! Shadow Wings SW1 PWM 120mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Y-Adapter: 

So sähe der Warenkorb aus. Beide Lüfter kommen dann an an den 4-PIN Gehäuselüfter Anschluss:
Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von


----------



## wwtom (11. August 2016)

*AW: CSL 6008 - Suche Möglichkeiten zur Kühlung.*

Ich denke die unter die Front lässt sich nichts einbauen, da sich dort der Startknopf befindet.
Zudem sind die Befestigungs Löcher so gestanzt, dass ich meine, ein Einbau von innen seie erwünscht.

Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet


Wäre das dann eine kurzfristige Lösung? Das mit dem Gehäuse muss ich definitiv noch irgendwann machen, vllt Richtung Weihnachten.
Sollte ich dann das Geld jetzt investieren, wenn ich ihn doch noch ganz auseinandernehme?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. August 2016)

*AW: CSL 6008 - Suche Möglichkeiten zur Kühlung.*



wwtom schrieb:


> Ich denke die unter die Front lässt sich nichts einbauen, da sich dort der Startknopf befindet.
> Zudem sind die Befestigungs Löcher so gestanzt, dass ich meine, ein Einbau von innen seie erwünscht.
> 
> Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet


Es passen in der Befestigungslöcher vorne 80mm, 92mm und 120mm Lüfter.  Ruf einfach CSL an und lass es Dir erklären wie man dort einen Lüfter  einbaut. Die Front muss demontiert werden, oder Du nimmst alternativ  Gummistopfen, das könnte sogar funktionieren, dann käme wieder ein  Noctua-Lüfter ins Spiel, die haben gleich Y-Apater und Gummistopfen  dabei

1 x120mm für vorne zum einstöpseln Noctua NF-F12 PWM Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
(siehe Bild 6, da sind vier Gummi stopfen, wird eine wenig frimelig,  aber geht, die steckt man zuerst in den Lüfter, dann ins Gehäuse von  innen, Y-Adapter ist auch mit drin)
1 x 92mm für hinten Noctua NF-B9 redux-1600 PWM 92mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Und im Rechner räumst Du ein wenig auf und nimmst ein paar Kabelbinder, um die ganzen lose herum baumelnden Kabel zu bündeln und zu fixieren


----------



## wwtom (11. August 2016)

*AW: CSL 6008 - Suche Möglichkeiten zur Kühlung.*

Ja, natürlich kann man die anmontieren, aber nur von der Innenseite (Die Seite die da Fotografiert wurde), und nicht zwischen das Aluminium und die Plastikfront


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. August 2016)

*AW: CSL 6008 - Suche Möglichkeiten zur Kühlung.*



wwtom schrieb:


> Ja, natürlich kann man die anmontieren, aber nur von der Innenseite (Die Seite die da Fotografiert wurde), und nicht zwischen das Aluminium und die Plastikfront


Dann nutzt die eben definierte Lösung mit den beiden Noctualüftern und stöpsel den vorderen einfach mit Gummistopfen ein. Dann musst Du die Front nicht abnehmen. Das sind beides hochwertige Lüfter. Der 120mm Noctualüfter hat extra Luftleitstreben, damit es ein "Strahl" wird und kein Kegel,. das ist optimal, um einen Luftstrom bis zur Grafikkarte zu bekommen. Einen Seitenlüfter würde ich erstmal weglassen, auch der CPU-Lüfter ist ja gar nicht der Intel-boxed, das Ding könnte auch reichen. Und parallel die Grafikkarte optimieren mit weniger Spannung und minimal reduziertem Takt.

Viel Erfolg! Den Seitenlüfter hast Du dann noch als "Reserve" in der Hinterhand, aber mit den neuen Lüftern und der Optimierung solltest Du auf 90°C kommen, dann läuft die Karte, laut bleibt sie trotzdem...


----------



## wwtom (11. August 2016)

*AW: CSL 6008 - Suche Möglichkeiten zur Kühlung.*

Und um wieviel soll ich denn was runterstellen?`
Hab Angst was kaputt zu machen


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. August 2016)

*AW: CSL 6008 - Suche Möglichkeiten zur Kühlung.*

Mit "runterstellen" machst Du nix kaputt. Spannung minimal ist gut und die Taktrate würde ich erstmal anstatt mit 1050 mit 1000MHz ansetzen. Memmory Clock würde ich nicht anfassen, der braucht kaum Strom. Der FAN steht jetzt auf 25%, das ist nicht optimal, auch da gibt es eine Lüfterkurve. Oder ist jetzt "Auto", also automatische Regelung an?

Sowas sieht gut aus, musst Du etwas spielen und ausprobieren. Die Karte regelt runter, wenn es hier zu warm wird. Kaputt geht da nix so schnell
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...rafikkarte-lueftereinstellungen-unbenannt.png


----------



## wwtom (11. August 2016)

*AW: CSL 6008 - Suche Möglichkeiten zur Kühlung.*

Power limit und Memory Clock?
Der Lüfter ist jetzt im Idle auf 45%


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. August 2016)

*AW: CSL 6008 - Suche Möglichkeiten zur Kühlung.*



wwtom schrieb:


> Power limit und Memory Clock?
> Der Lüfter ist jetzt im Idle auf 45%


Powerlimit kann man auch minimal reduzieren, ausprobieren
Memory Clock ist egal, erzeugt keine Wärme, lass ihn so.

Lüfter im idle 45% ist hoch, wichtiger ist der Bereich ab 70°C
Stell die Lüfter aber im idle nicht zu tief, sie kühlen auch
die Platine und die Stromversorgung. Du kannst Dir unter 
"Profile" eigene Lüfterkurven erzeugen.


----------



## poiu (11. August 2016)

*AW: CSL 6008 - Suche MÃ¶glichkeiten zur KÃ¼hlung.*



wwtom schrieb:


> Arbeitsspeicher: 8192 MB DDR3-RAM, 1600 MHz
> 1. Festplatte: 1000 GB, Seagate®/Toshiba/WD®, SATA
> Netzteil: 500 Watt be quiet! Netzteil, 88% Effizienz, 80 PLUS Silber
> Sn



OK das sieht gut aus, netzteil ist nicht super toll  aber ausreichend und für den nPreis hab ich echt schlimmeres erwartet 


Vorschläge für zukünftige Optimierungsmaßnahmen

 1. RAM, zweiten Riegel dazu aktuel lläuft der nur mit Single Channel, dual Channel beschleunigt das System etwas.

2. SSD beschleunigt PC subjektiv  ungemein, dafür musst da dann aber Windows neu installieren!

AUf denn Foto sieht man das schlecht aber es ist ja ggf sogar eien SSD schon verbaut. 


zur Kühlung 

du kannst im Prinzip jeden Lüfter nehmen denn du da pasend einbauen kannst wie laut oder leise das dann wird :-/

Die shadow Wings, Enermax Twister sind alle ok mein Tipp sind EKL Wingboost


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. August 2016)

*AW: CSL 6008 - Suche MÃ¶glichkeiten zur KÃ¼hlung.*



poiu schrieb:


> du kannst im Prinzip jeden Lüfter nehmen denn du da pasend einbauen kannst


Genau da liegt doch der Hase im Pfeffer.  Mit abgebauter Front ist es einfach, ohne bleibt nur die Lösung mit Gummivibrationsstopfen und eindrücken von innen. Weder passen diese Stopfen bei allen Lüftern, noch liegen sie überall bei. Darum der Vorschlag mit dem Noctua, der hat alles wichtige beiliegend, Y-Adapter, Befestigungsgummis, ist mit der bester Lüfter in der Klasse und darum sinnvoll. 

Klar, SSD und RAM sind hilfreich, ändern aber erstmal an der 100°C der Grafikkarte nichts. Da muss was passieren, sonst "stottert" die im Temperaturlimit vor sich hin.


----------



## poiu (11. August 2016)

*AW: CSL 6008 - Suche Möglichkeiten zur Kühlung.*

DIto 

muss nicht nocuta sei ndenn Wingboost 2 liegen die sachen auch bei

[Review] Alpenföhn WingBoost 2 - Eine frische Bergprise.

aber soll er die nehmen die ihm gefallen und Problem gelöst)


----------



## wwtom (11. August 2016)

*AW: CSL 6008 - Suche Möglichkeiten zur Kühlung.*

Gerade die bqs bestellt. Die Versandkosten haben ja noch ordentlich reingehauen :/
SSD hab ich schon, 2. RAM und neues Gehäuse folgen dann hoffentlich noch


----------

